# rest in peace my pal dave



## Chrissie (Feb 26, 2007)

Well sadly my chameleon Dave passed away over the weekend it was a sad time as we have had him for 5 years.
He was my baby if you like, He died peacefully in his sleep. He wasnt very well so im glad he went in the nicest way he cud.
Broke my heart to see him go. 
Bless his little soul he had the best personality and will be deeply missed by everyone.
Wish i had got him a davett like i promised but never got round to it.
RIP old pal


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

awwww RIP dave 
**hugs chrissie **


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

aww so ss hun

r.i.p


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

so sorry to hear this, rip dave


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*So Sorry to hear the bad news

R.I.P Dave*


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry to hear that

R.I.P dave


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Dave  RIP


----------



## Guppie (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, he soundes like he was a great friend. RIP


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Chrissie said:


> Well sadly my chameleon Dave passed away over the weekend it was a sad time as we have had him for 5 years.
> He was my baby if you like, He died peacefully in his sleep. He wasnt very well so im glad he went in the nicest way he cud.
> Broke my heart to see him go.
> Bless his little soul he had the best personality and will be deeply missed by everyone.
> ...


im so sorry for your loss!! pets are like children! its a terrible time when u loose one


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats so sad, so sorry.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*R.I.P DAVE *


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks everyone he will definately be missed.


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.I.P DAVE  sorry for your loss


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww so sorry to hear chrissie!! im sure he had a very very happy life!

RIP Dave xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

